# Cost of having live plants



## fishy77 (May 18, 2012)

Well I recently decided to go with live plants, not really knowing anything. The rep at the pet store told me the light I already have and the fishes waste are all the plants need. Since then my plants started dying and I learned about liquid fertilizer and liquid carbon, but the fertilizer is dosed weekly and the carbon daily and I realized this is gonna add up quick and cost a lot of money in the long term. So I want to know where’s the cheapest place to but these?? Possibly in bulk and online? TYVM!!!


----------



## tike (Nov 10, 2008)

As with fish, you should do some through research on planted tanks. Depending on the plants and type of light you have will tell you more about what fertilizers to use. Stem plants (hygrophila,ludwigia, rotala) like to feed from the water column so liquid fertilizers work best. Most rooted plants ( amazon,cryptocorne) need tablet fertilizers because they are root feeders. This site can help with explanations on what you need. Buying them dry and mixing yourself will save you tons of $$$! Planted Aquarium Fertilizer - Home


----------

